# brachy's photo thread



## brachy (Nov 18, 2005)

Hy I there put pics of my small collection. The first is my tanks. 
 Tank of my G. rosea





Tank of O. hainana





Tank of P. murinus TCF





Tank of A. geniculata





Tank of P. murinus RCF





Tank of B. verdezi





Tank of B. vagans hybrid


----------



## GabooN (Nov 18, 2005)

very nice tanks  Do you have pics for us of the spiders? I'd love to see your two p. murinus 

*edit* are some of those plants real? and i really like the wood pieces you have used, are they from outside or did you buy them?


----------



## brachy (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all
The comentar 
I m useing of ground whats kind of coconut fibre(Lignocel). I use plant only to this species whats not webbing lots of.The Pterinochiluses not webbing  I dont, know why .


----------



## brachy (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi GabooN
I bought plants in flowery.The sticks I found in small forestpark near of my city.  I put there new pics, but i some pic put to Gen. Pterinochilus, Tapinauchenius and atc.


----------



## brachy (Nov 18, 2005)

P. murinus RCF in burrow










P. murinus. She have got excelent carapace


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Nov 18, 2005)

what species your b vagans is crossed with ?


----------



## brachy (Nov 19, 2005)

She is crossing whith albopilosum.


----------



## brachy (Nov 19, 2005)

There is my B. vagans hybrid s spermatheca>





Her .... Don t know what is it in english


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 19, 2005)

VERY NICE I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!
DANG you make me sooo jealous ahhh!! haha lucky you!
well good job!!
nice pics, nice spiders, nice enclosures!! very nice!!!!!


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 19, 2005)

oh what kind of cages do you use?


----------



## brachy (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi.
Thank you. The cages made I. the glasses cutting in  glass shop and I stick it whit silikon at home. Size > 20cm broad and 30cm tall and long.


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 19, 2005)

OH, very nice!!!! DID IT COST ALOT!? i really would like to make my own cages but till then im stuck with my 2.5 gallons.


----------



## brachy (Nov 19, 2005)

Its very cheep. If I buy in shop it is about 10Eur . If I make I than is about 5 Eurs. It s very easy. I would like to learn glass cutting, but I havent got place, and materials. I litle afraid of it.


----------



## brachy (Nov 19, 2005)

A. geniculata female


----------



## truhlik (Nov 19, 2005)

woderfull photos brachy:clap:  I love yours hainana:drool:  between - if I make a tank on my own it cost me less than 4$;P


----------



## brachy (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi
In New Castle the glass is more expensive . The splints for doors are quite expensive.


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 19, 2005)

how would you make a tank? can i get ideas and where to locate glass and directions on how to build it, please.  tahnks


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Nov 20, 2005)

Man those are soooo BEAUTIFUL !! im jelous as well ! Nice pics keep them commin !! :clap:


----------



## brachy (Nov 20, 2005)

The locating is quite hard. The front page is  20x30cm when this glass must be 19x29cm. The glass is 4mm thick, the silokon cca 1mm. 
 the base is> 30x19cm.
1. On base I put the small front glass. Size> 19x9,5cm. I glue to  on base and whit adhesive tape I make it safe. 
2. The side glasses. This size are 30x30. You need 2. Left par and right part. 
 This sides you glue to edge on side. I glue to  front side whit adhesive tape. 
3. the back side. Size> 19x29. This glue on to base and to right side. I glue to right side and base side whith adhesive tape. 
4. Left side. Glue to it back side, front side and base side . 
5. The top of tank. you need 2 glasses an 1 metal gretting. . 1. 20x10 an 1. 20x 15. The firs is 20x10cm glass, next is gretting and last is glas of sizes 20x15. 
6 the splint. You need 2. sice> 20cm. These you glue to right and left sides on front side. The glass is 20x 18,5cm. 
Today I make some draws.


----------



## brachy (Nov 20, 2005)

*How make You a new tank ???*

0.Step. What you need:
Silikon
Paper(I isn t need glue to tank to table  )
Adhesive tape(to safeing your work )
Glass 4mm thick
Size of sides:
1x 30x19(base side)
1x 19x9,5(Front side)
2x 30x30(left and right side)
1x 29,5x19(back side)
1x 20x10(top of tank 1st part)
1x 20x 14(top of tank 2nd part)
1x 20x5(grating)
2x 20cm long splints
Pics and more next soon  . Im at school and yesterday isnt go AB . 
The final:


----------



## brachy (Nov 21, 2005)

*1. Step-The base and front side*

1. You need clean table. On table isn t be anything, example: sand, rice, grain
2. You put a   paper on table. 
3. Put the base  on paper
4. Put the silikon in syringe. 
5. Make line on bases edge. This line make on shorter edge. 
5.Put the front side on this silikon line and push it. 
6. Carefuly glue to adhesive tape.
7. Check the sides. 
The pic:


----------



## brachy (Nov 21, 2005)

*2.Step*

1. You have got front side and base side. They are in right angle. 
2. On this right angle, on 4mm thin part of glass make line whit silikon. 
3. Wipe the right side. 
4. Put the right side to right  angle. Push it. 
5. Glue to it whit edhesive tape. The side glueto front side. 
!!!Waring!!! The right side NOt put on base!!! Put nex to right side. 
The pic>


----------



## brachy (Nov 21, 2005)

*3. step--Back side*

This is the hardest step. 
1. You have got half tank 
2. Wide the back side
3. Make line on base to a edge and make line on right side to a edge. Not on 4mm thin part. 
4. This step iz quite hard. The bck side push on base sade and push to right side. 
5. Glue to it to right side whit adhesive tape. 
Pic> 
right pic> You see the back part of tank
under pic> You see the right part of tank.


----------



## brachy (Nov 21, 2005)

*4. Step.-Left side*

This is te easiest step
1. You have got quater to tank  
2. Wide the left side
3. Make a line on 4mm thin part of glas whit silikon. This line is ''U'' formed. 
4. Push it to this ''U'' formed. 
Pic>
On right is left part of tank
Under is back part of tank


----------



## brachy (Nov 21, 2005)

*5.Step--Top of the tank*

This is game when you made good work. 
1. You need only top. 
2. Firs is the slimmest glass. 
3. Make on TANK line on 4mm thin part. This line is ''U'' form. 
4. Push side on. 
5. Second isThe grating. 
6. Make line on Tank. This line is ''I I'' form.
7. Push on the gratting
8. The thinnest glass. 
9. Make line on TANK. This line is ''I I'' form.
10. Push on the side.
!!!WARING!!! On fore par you need 1cm thin independence part. There isn t be glass. 
Pic>


----------



## brachy (Nov 21, 2005)

*6. Step--The door*

Quite hard step
1. You need 2x  20cm long splints. In this splints slide the door. 
2. Make thin line on this splints.
4. Push next to the right and left sides edge. NOT on 4mm thin part. 
5. Try out it.


----------



## brachy (Nov 21, 2005)

*You have got  a new tank*

Whats the more horrible my englsh or my draws??? Understand it ???


----------



## zoidx_chung (Nov 21, 2005)

understand!!!


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 21, 2005)

woah very nice i like it!!!!!!!  

how much was the total cost for it all??


----------



## brachy (Nov 21, 2005)

About 6-7$. You like aliens too. It s good


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 21, 2005)

yes i do they are kickass, they shoulda won in avp,   oh well back on topic, really 6-7 dollars, what stores would i go to to get the material? thanks
woah i can make that if i knew where to get all the stuff


----------



## brachy (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi
I buy the glass in glass shop. There I can buy glass statue, glass table, and other glass things. The splint I buy in joiner. There can buy screw, wood, bevel..atc.


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 21, 2005)

ohhh alright, well i wanna see what i can do, cause i reallly like the setups and enclosures and wow! haha i need build some of my own. thanks alllottt


----------



## brachy (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi All!!

H. maculata










C. cyanopubescens
I love this pic and this species in yung stadium>












Look my tank setup on previous page


----------



## brachy (Nov 28, 2005)

Aloha
There is some pics of my P. fasciata.Her tank is not very nice:8o . I will make new tank for she. 










more pics next soon


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 29, 2005)

woah very nice Ts!! i love em dude!!! ah i wish i had more money, to get more Ts, its hard to save and takes me months to save for one T!


----------



## brachy (Dec 3, 2005)

Truhlik put there some pics I put here too   . My mad and agressive Haplopelma hainanum. One of my bests















Isn't She beatiful???Look her nice eyes and charming smile


----------



## truhlik (Dec 3, 2005)

Very nice spider:worship:  I love it:} is she hurted on carapace?


----------



## brachy (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi
I don't know what happened whit her. She had got it when I bought she. I think, when she was molting than hurted  . Now she eat 3 big cricket.


----------



## truhlik (Dec 3, 2005)

Don´t worry abot it  she will molt and  than she will be beautyful


----------



## brachy (Dec 3, 2005)

The miss world have got and use smink when she have got small mistake on face,but my hainanum not. Its her natural sexepil


----------



## brachy (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi
Some brutal pics. Only for people whit strong nervesystem :evil:   





Look her nice scopulae





P. cubensis











The best





When you need I put there this pic in original size. 5Mpx

More brutal pics next soon


----------



## Ewok (Dec 7, 2005)

you have nice setups and pics there brachy!


----------



## brachy (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi
There is my P. cubensis. 










I found few pics and informations of this nice species


----------



## brachy (Dec 8, 2005)

I often feed my bigger, smaller spiders whit fish. It s very good food. My spiders like this meal. 











Next soon L. cristata, L striatus


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 8, 2005)

hey nice one brachy, I got you on my Msn list and I did'nt even know you had those nice pictures

talk to ya on msn, mysterious man ...


----------



## brachy (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank all for compliments !! 

This is my the nicest pics. What you mean ??


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 8, 2005)

very big genic lol, gravid or simply well fed ?


----------



## brachy (Dec 8, 2005)

She isnt  gravid. She is only juvenil. Her legspam is about 13cm.


----------



## Waryur (Dec 8, 2005)

That’s a beautiful geniculata! 

About the whitefish, how long have you been using those? I ask because all fish have iodine which can get toxic. But if you have fed yours fish for a long time i guess its no problem?


----------



## brachy (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi
A lot of my frends feed whit fish. I not feed only fish. I feed whit mice, chicken heart, crickets, cocroach and fish. I  never had be problems whit this food. I have fed whit fish 1year.  The fish are freezed. I bought in supermarket. I feed only small fish what is for consumatin for human. I have fed spiders whit 4-5cm legspam and bigger.


----------



## brachy (Dec 9, 2005)

My juvenil L. cristata. 















Litle angry


----------



## brachy (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi all
I made only this pics:?  

L. striatus


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 12, 2005)

the name changed for _Nhandu chromatus_, instead of _L. cristata_

nice collection


----------



## brachy (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh, sorry I dont know it. The new WSC when will be ???


----------



## brachy (Dec 15, 2005)

Some pics
Juvenil T. blondi who dead 5 weeks ago 





A. geniculata carapax pic





P. fasciatas chericeras


----------



## brachy (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi
I played whit XnView.


----------



## brachy (Dec 18, 2005)

2nd.


----------



## brachy (Dec 18, 2005)

3rd.


----------



## brachy (Dec 18, 2005)

4th.


----------



## brachy (Dec 18, 2005)

5th.


----------



## brachy (Dec 18, 2005)

6th.


----------



## brachy (Dec 18, 2005)

7th.


----------



## brachy (Dec 18, 2005)

8th.


----------



## brachy (Dec 22, 2005)

My rosea have been mother 

























The mum


----------



## brachy (Dec 26, 2005)

She have gone to new haus  One of my  best genuses.


----------



## brachy (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi hi

Happy new year.Lots of spiders, cocons, girls, love in year 2006 for everybody!!!













Pf. 2006


----------



## brachy (Jan 14, 2006)

H. schmidti


----------



## brachy (Jan 22, 2006)

Poecilotheria regalis. Juvenil.


----------



## brachy (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## common spider (Feb 25, 2006)

*Great shots.......*

Holy shi! you take great pics!!!!!



:clap:


----------



## brachy (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank you!!!
I'm very happy. I havent got posting there a long time. Thank


----------



## BPruett (Feb 25, 2006)

Great pictures! I can sit and look at them all day...


----------



## brachy (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## brachy (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi all!!
My C. bechaunicus mating 
Male





Tibial hook





Female










Mating


----------



## TheNatural (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi man, congrats for your pics.
Your enclosures are outstanding.

The genic is very good looking.

Thanks for the "step by step" explanation of how you make your own eclosures


----------



## brachy (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi

There is my G. rosea sling from my cocon. Today she is 2 molts old


----------

